# Disinfecting a cage?



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

I bought a cage yesterday from someone who previously had pigeons in it and I need to disinfect it before I use it. I've heard of using bleach but I don't want to use it around them. Is there another option for disinfecting it?


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Honestly, I think the only way to ensure that no disease remains is to use bleach. The bird rescue I volunteered at use lots of bleach and no harm came of it. You can use dilute bleach over the whole cage away from your birds, then wipe (or spray) with copious amounts of water to ensure all the bleach is gone.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*When you get a second hand cage, you need to ensure it is cleaned completely and there are no signs of rust anywhere on the cage.

You can use a 50/50 solution of bleach -- ensure you get into all the crevices of the cage and work on the cage only outdoors, not inside the house.

Once you've cleaned the cage completely with the bleach solution, then rinse it thoroughly not once, not twice but at least three times.

Leave the cage outdoors to air dry completely in the sun and to air out totally.*


----------

